# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  betta macrostoma

## 900801

where to buy betta macrostoma in singapore and how to check if male or female and wats the price

----------


## loupgarou

I've seen them at biotope , I think they are probably 230+ per pair (or each) can't remember. call and check

----------


## benny

C328 has them occasionally too. Ask the shop staff. 

Cheers,

----------


## flyinmysoup

Just came back from Biotope. $350 a pair. Colors not out yet though. Need to condition.

----------


## 900801

got any place sell cheaper

----------


## benny

> got any place sell cheaper


S$230 tp S$250 is probably the lowest you can find in the market. If budget is a problem, perhaps you can consider other wild species that are no less spectacular.

Cheers,

----------


## loupgarou

yeah. betta coccina are quite cute..

----------


## benny

> yeah. betta coccina are quite cute..


Yes. I like their intense red coloration too.

Cheers,

----------


## 900801

:Crying:   :Shocked:  i need money but where to find $250  :Knockout:  but betta macrostoma is nice anyone know where i can catch my self in singapore so ex no money but i think i wast/invest a lot of money in my 2 feet tank almost every day i buy stuff put inside  :Confused:

----------


## benny

I'm afraid they cannot be found in Singapore. They are found only in Borneo and in a fairly isolated location, hence the high price. If it's so easily available, prices will naturally be lower.

There are no shortage of beautiful fishes within your budget if you look around. No point lamenting about fishes out of your reach. Especially for fragile species like the _Betta macrostoma_. It will be even worse to get a pair for S$100 and have it die in your tank the next day. They are more for the advance hobbyists who have mastered water parameter controls and have the discipline to maintain a species tank for them. That's the reason why I could never bring myself to get a pair.

Hope you find something else for your 2 ft tank soon (if it's not already full that is).

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

900801, if you're running on a shoestring budget, spend a few dollars and pick up some cheap Betta coccina or wild Betta imbellis from the LFS.

Get the macrostoma only if you have the budget to do so and have the necessary equipment and experience on hand. Some people spend hundreds of dollars on fish.. only to see them die.

I've spent quite a fair bit on some fish and they did die on me.. especially if I was unprepared.

If you want to catch wild bettas here in SG yourself, try looking for pugnax. But understand this, its not exactly a beautiful species to most people and pretty common too in the hobby. Catching yourself doesn't necessarily mean free or cheaper. If you got caught by a park ranger for catching the fish in the protected areas then you'll end up paying ALOT more than what a macrostoma might cost.. plus jail term too if they feel like prosecuting you.  :Opps: 

As to your comment on how to find the $250? Simple, don't eat for a month and probably you might save enough for the fish. There's plenty of ways to save up 250 and some people have done it. I don't see why you can't think of a way to save up that amount.  :Wink:

----------


## Sky Devil

Hi 900801,
perhaps you could spare even $180 for a pair of Albimarginatas which look like the Macrostomas, but smaller and easier to take care. It seems that you do not have sufficient knowledge to keep these Beauties and i would suggest you start with Albimarginatas or Channoides before you venture into Macrostomas  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

What about Betta foerschi..those are reeeeeeeaally nice also :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

foerschi nice and fragile too..  :Knockout:

----------


## Sky Devil

Foerschi's still not too bad. I ever kept one adult size one with a number of small predators hehe and it did quite well.

----------


## 900801

how does Albimarginatas look like? and thx you guys for the help c328 has pugnax is it im only good in betta splendens maybe cost they are super easy to breed and easy to take care like for example i put a pair in a tank and they stright away breed

----------


## Sky Devil

> how does Albimarginatas look like? and thx you guys for the help c328 has pugnax is it im only good in betta splendens maybe cost they are super easy to breed and easy to take care like for example i put a pair in a tank and they stright away breed


Albimarginatas look like the minature Macrostomas. take a look at http://www.ibc-smp.com

Should have told me earlier, just sent 3 pairs of pugnax up to Texas. But you can check with Cichlids forever or GoNature

You have Betta Splendens wild type or show type?

----------


## 900801

i breed both this month i breed the wild type every month i will change to either wild or show and the web site you show i cant go in

----------


## 900801

anyone want to sell me wild betta not more than $100 like $50 and below

----------


## Sky Devil

> i breed both this month i breed the wild type every month i will change to either wild or show and the web site you show i cant go in


Hmmm, i'm also into Show Bettas.
For pictures perhaps you can do a search on the net?

----------


## 900801

k found the website you didt put org at the back thats why it didt work

----------


## 900801

do anyone know how much is Betta channoides a pair and is it easy to find or keep

----------


## Sky Devil

> do anyone know how much is Betta channoides a pair and is it easy to find or keep


Betta Channoides is relatively easy to keep. But 1st month is crucial. If they can pass the 1st month in your tank without any problems then i think they will be fine.
Cheapest i can find now a pair is $200 SGD. 

I understand that you find it appealing and nice that's why you may want to enquire about it but please read up more on these beauties so you can give them the best care and not waste them  :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

Pardon me... But what or where is 'LFS'? Thanks!...

----------


## loupgarou

> Pardon me... But what or where is 'LFS'? Thanks!...



LFS = local fish shop...

----------


## juilian75

Can you explain how you came to the conclusion that Albis looks like the Macs?

In what way are they similar to the Macs in appearance???






> Albimarginatas look like the minature Macrostomas. take a look at http://www.ibc-smp.com
> 
> Should have told me earlier, just sent 3 pairs of pugnax up to Texas. But you can check with Cichlids forever or GoNature
> 
> You have Betta Splendens wild type or show type?

----------


## Sky Devil

Hi Eugene,
at least they do like the similar to me (orangy coloration) but Macs are still far more beautiful  :Grin:

----------

